# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Education & Science >  Installing Mathematica on Ubuntu 13.04

## jialinl

Error message: Extraction failed. No space left on .4849
.Removing temporary files.

I run the following commands:
owner@ubuntu:~/Downloads$ cd .
owner@ubuntu:~/Downloads$ cd ..
owner@ubuntu:~$ cd Documents/
owner@ubuntu:~/Documents$ cd Mathematica/
owner@ubuntu:~/Documents/Mathematica$ sudo sh ./Mathematica_9.0.1_LINUX.sh 
Mathematica Secured 9.0.1 for LINUX Installer Archive

Verifying archive integrity. 

I'm certain there is enough disk space. So I am confused about this error message. Can anyone help? Thanks.

----------


## monkeybrain2012

If you install with sudo mathematica get installed in /usr/local/ Are you sure you have enough space there? (as oppose to your home directory) Try run the install script without sudo and see what happens (this will install Mathematica in your home)

----------


## jialinl

What command do I run without sudo? Just sh ./Mathematica_9.0.1_LINUX.sh?

----------


## monkeybrain2012

Yes.

----------


## jialinl

Still says the same thing.
owner@ubuntu:~/Documents/Mathematica$ sh ./Mathematica_9.0.1_LINUX.sh 
Mathematica Secured 9.0.1 for LINUX Installer Archive

Verifying archive integrity. 
Extracting installer. ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ...Extraction failed. No space left on .5039
.Removing temporary files.

----------


## jialinl

How can I check how much space I have left? This is really strange. I seriously doubt there is no space. Maybe I didn't allocate enough space to my home drive? How can I change that?
Sorry these are super elementary questions...

----------


## steeldriver

You can check free space with the df command e.g.



```
df -h
```

According to this page, it needs 5.5GB --> http://www.wolfram.com/mathematica/f...uirements.html

----------


## jialinl

I just checked and 
owner@ubuntu:~/Documents/Mathematica$ df -h
Filesystem      Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
/dev/loop0       17G   16G  846M  96% /
none            4.0K     0  4.0K   0% /sys/fs/cgroup
udev            2.9G  4.0K  2.9G   1% /dev
tmpfs           588M  900K  587M   1% /run
none            5.0M     0  5.0M   0% /run/lock
none            2.9G   84K  2.9G   1% /run/shm
none            100M   28K  100M   1% /run/user
/dev/sda2       581G  109G  473G  19% /host


How may I install Mathematica in the /host drive?
Sorry these are super elementary questions...

----------


## monkeybrain2012

Well how did you install Ubuntu? Is this WUBI??

----------


## jialinl

Sorry, what is WUBI?

I used to have Windows 7, then I directed download Ubuntu on my C dirve and installed it.

----------


## monkeybrain2012

So you are using WUBI. You downloaded a Windows installer which is an .exe file, and installed in your C drive, this means inside the WIndows file system (Linux doesn't use terminology like "C drive".  :Smile: ). WUBI is a demo that installed inside Windows to give you a taste of Ubuntu, but it is not a real installation and not meant for serious use. It has many limitations and one being the size limit (as far as I know) 

   Unfortunately I can't help you there other than to tell you to make a separate partition and install Ubuntu for real.

----------


## jialinl

Okay. So how can I do a real installation? I thought this is as real as it could be. lol.

----------


## monkeybrain2012

https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot

If you have UEFI there may be some extra work. Check out oldfred's links here
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2140521

----------


## jialinl

Thanks a lot for the help. I will seriously consider reinstalling everything. It seems to be quite a bit of work.

----------


## ImmanuelElim

Hi jialinl,

Have you installed mathematica 9.0.1 linux version successfully? 
I have installed Ubuntu 12.04 within Win 7 and mathematica 9.0.1 linux can be 
installled on Ubuntu. If you need help, post it and see what I can do.

----------


## rewyllys

> Where is the download link..?


Here is a download link for _Mathematica_: https://www.wolfram.com/mathematica/trial/

----------


## RichardET

My advice is to stick with Win. 7 and buy the Windows version of Mathematica.

----------


## rewyllys

> My advice is to stick with Win. 7 and buy the Windows version of Mathematica.


Offering your preference is OK, but it doesn't do much to help people install_ Mathematica_ on Ubuntu, the topic of this thread.

----------


## RichardET

I was actually trying to be helpful;  I use SAS JMP and prior to version 9, they supported three systems, OS/X, Linux, and Windows.  This was back in 2009 and i wanted in the worst way to go with the Linux version, but I noticed that the feature set for the Linux version was always "behind" the Windows version, and I kept procrastinating buying JMP.  When version 9 came out, I did bite, but by the then the Linux version was gone;  Software like Mathematica and JMP are expensive and one should always consider which platorm best suits the software, so one gets the most out of it.  
For me, I try to go the path of least resistance with software, that way I am the most productive with it.  These are my ideas only, and I am not trying to convert anyone.

----------


## monkeybrain20122

> I was actually trying to be helpful;  I use SAS JMP and prior to version 9, they supported three systems, OS/X, Linux, and Windows.  This was back in 2009 and i wanted in the worst way to go with the Linux version, but I noticed that the feature set for the Linux version was always "behind" the Windows version, and I kept procrastinating buying JMP.  When version 9 came out, I did bite, but by the then the Linux version was gone;  Software like Mathematica and JMP are expensive and one should always consider which platorm best suits the software, so one gets the most out of it.  
> For me, I try to go the path of least resistance with software, that way I am the most productive with it.  These are my ideas only, and I am not trying to convert anyone.


The thread is about Mathematica, not SAS. Mathematica works fine in Linux, OP's problem is that he installed Ubuntu with Wubi and run into the size limit, it is not because of anything wrong with the Linux version. I went to a top research university in Canada we use software such as Mathematica and Matlab all on Linux or Unix. In fact Linux is the preferred platform for scientific work, so all our hard core science departments (Math, physics and chemistry and most of Computer science) use Linux (or Unix).

----------


## rewyllys

> . . . In fact Linux is the preferred platform for scientific work, so all our hard core science departments (Math, physics and chemistry and most of Computer science) use Linux (or Unix).


Well said!

----------

